# icsi- egg collection



## pinkpig (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I need cheering up, I'm about to try my second attempt at ICSI, only got 2 eggs last time, neither fertilised.  I'm on DHEA now and 600 menopur, had scan yesterday and even though drugged up to the limit, only produced 5 eggs, still, better than last time though.  I'm due to have eggs collected next week.  I really want to be excited and reading other peoples posts, i  feel i should be, but i was so utterly devastated last time that i'm struggling to be positive right now. I think i'm trying to protect myself.  Like everyone else on here, i so want this to work and being surrounded by friends and family who get pregnant at the drop of a hat, i feel so angry and frustrated.  I'm not sure how i'll cope if it fails again.

Sarah


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi pinkpig and welcome. Its a tough journery but you have come to the right place for support the girls here are great. Try not to think about your last cycle, each one is different. You have made changes to your last cycle with the dhea and hopefully that will have made a difference to your egg quality. Try and look for the positives, you have more follies this time than last time. Try not to think beyond the here and now and not the thought of it failing. Wishing you lots of luck with egg collection

By the way there's a load of us on the cyclers thread going through treatment at the moment pop over and join us.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya and welcome

U might well have more follicles at your next scan yet sometimes less means better quaility.

Each cycle really is different

Good luck


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hey Sarah 

On my last cycle, I had 5 eggs.  Only 3 of them were mature but those three fertilised and we got good quality embryos.  I had two 8 cells put back on day three and the remaining embryo went on to become a blast and is now frozen.

So although I only had 3 good eggs, they were all such good quality that we now have one in storage.  I've read of some poor ladies who get upwards of 20 eggs but none are left after transfer for freezing - so with my 3 lovely eggs, I did better than some ladies who had over 4 times as many eggs as me.

It really is about quality over quantity.


----------

